# A Day in the Life of a Lineman - Hurricane Ian



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Story from our local NBC affiliate









Lineman tells what it's like to restore power in Southwest Florida


Before the sun comes up, linemen working across Southwest Florida are doing their best to get the lights back on.




nbc-2.com


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

That's alot of work. But a young guy would enjoy all the hours. Esspecially here not to long before Christmas. How many hours past 40 does time and a half turn in to double time ?


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

Buck Parrish Electric said:


> That's alot of work. But a young guy would enjoy all the hours. Esspecially here not to long before Christmas. How many hours past 40 does time and a half turn in to double time ?


It varies for IBEW locals based on the bargaining agreement, but for example ours as inside wireman is OT after 8, double time after 12. If you're scheduled for 4/10's then you forfeit the OT from 8-10. But then on top of that we get OT as our shift differential, before 6am is OT and I'd have to look up what time but the same thing applies to nights. The lineman I've talked to have twice as many OT/DT hours as ST hours and these guys aren't even on the road.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Definitely a job for younger people. I can recall working ice storms in the mid west and coming home every 3 days or so. You could could sleep on the back seat of the line truck when you got really tired.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's a story on mutual aid from a energy co-op whose service area is some barrier islands, includes Cape Ccoral, out into the everglades to the south and comes out on Marco Island.

They haven't near the resources of FPL who I would consider the best in the world at mitigation. FPL has a retired Army General commanding operations to house and feed umpteen tens of thousands of mutual aid linemen and all the logistics of equipment & materials.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Crews finally get onto Sanibel Island after rebuilding causeway islands in under 2 weeks.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Staging the crews to enter Sanibel Island as they finish up the repairs to the causeway islands.


----------

